# Anno Crash Laptop



## Killerzwerg73 (1. November 2009)

Hi Leute ich hab mir heute meine Anno 1701 Version vom PC auf mein Notebook gezogen (Asus X5DIJ) und beim starten (aufm Laptop)  kommt ein Fehler. Das AnnoCrash Dokument sagt folgendes:

 1.11.2009 18:14:45] StackTrace (ThreadID 3728, BuildInfo MT -  , LogFile 0):

004A3C83 (Anno1701): (filename not available): (function-name not available)
7E3A8D78 (USER32): (filename not available): DdeConnectList
7C91E473 (ntdll): (filename not available): KiUserCallbackDispatcher
7E369402 (USER32): (filename not available): PeekMessageW
7E377611 (USER32): (filename not available): CallMsgFilterW
7E3749C4 (USER32): (filename not available): GetCursorFrameInfo
7E38A956 (USER32): (filename not available): SoftModalMessageBox
7E38A2BC (USER32): (filename not available): MessageBoxIndirectA
7E3B63FD (USER32): (filename not available): MessageBoxTimeoutW
7E3A0853 (USER32): (filename not available): MessageBoxExW
7E3B6579 (USER32): (filename not available): MessageBoxW
0046E756 (Anno1701): (filename not available): (function-name not available)


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich find keine Lösung im I-Net.

MfG Killerzwerg73


----------



## midnight (1. November 2009)

Hast du den aktuelle Patch installiert? Bei mir hat der einie Probleme behoben.

so far


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

Kann es sein dass bei dir die ntdll.dll und die User32.dll fehlen?


----------



## utacat (1. November 2009)

Welches OS ist auf deinem Laptop?
Wie schon gesagt der aktuelle Patch ist 1.04.

MfG utacat


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

Ich glaube bei ihm fehlen die beiden DLL`s, die eigentlich im System32 ordner liegen sollten


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (2. November 2009)

Ich probiers ma mit den DLLs, Patch 1.04 is drauf. Schon blöd das ichs gerade jetzt ausgeliehen hab.

Edit: Beide Dlls sind schon da.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2009)

das notebook hat doch nur eine intel onboardgrafik 4500 - da kann es gut sein, dass die bzw. deren treiber gar nicht kompatibel ist. zB evtl. muss die karte wirklich EIGENES RAM haben - das hat der chip aber nicht... 

und selbst wenn man anno zum laufen kriegt, is die frage, ob man damit dann wirklich auch halbwegs ruckelfrei spielen kann... ^^ 

hast du denn mal bei asus oder intel geschaut, ob es neuere treiber gibt?


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

Oh. Daran hatte ich noch garnicht gedacht  Ich denke mal der (übrigens sehr miese...) Treiber von Intel wird das Problem sein. Aber wie gesabgt, selbst wenn dem nicht so wäre, hätte ich Karte immer noch viiiiiiel zu wenig Leistung.

so far


----------

